# is this basswood?



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I was sold this saying its basswood I doubt it..:no:


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

nope. I would bet not. Looks like some kind of Maple.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I figured.. I hate the fact that I don't remember what was the company's name (online retailer):doh:

I'll try to find it somehow...:waiting:


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I believe you got sold a silver maple. Not 100% sure. However, silver maples are WEED TREES. They should pay you for taking it.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I found the nursery and sent them an email lets see what's their response..:waiting:


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Basswood will have a heart shaped leaf. One lobe at the top of the heart will be slightly bigger than the other. If you hold the leaf sideways with the bigger lobe at the top you can pretend the upper lobe is a dorsal fin - another reason to call it 'bass' wood. (One of the tricks us FFA kids came up with to remember leaf ID for the forestry contest.)


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

If the "picture police" would bring themselves into the 21st century, you would have seen a picture of a basswood leaf.

Unfortunately, this site seems to have no clue how the rest of the forum groups have passed them by.

It makes no difference what size a picture is. What matters is how much memory the picture takes up. Someone could put a 2 Megabyte 400x600 picture up, while someone else could post the same picture 600x900 and have it only a small fraction of that size.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I found the website that sold me this tree and called them. They say I should call back in two weeks from now as they will start shipping and have customer service at that time??? I don't understand :scratch:


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

A great source for Basswoods is www.coldstream.com

They have always treated me good and their prices are good too. If I am not mistaken, wouldn't the top picture be a red maple (notice the red stems). 

A side note on the basswoods, they sure seem to be hardy. I planted them over the last couple years, water them the day I plant them and then never again and haven't lost one yet. Knock on wood.:applause:

Rod


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

Search for pictures of _tilia americana_ or Linden trees. The picture you have looks like a maple. It's not unusual for a plant company to wait for fall to ship. It is odd for them to claim not to have customer service to handle it now. :no:
I had three out of six blueberry bushes die over winter and Miller Nurseries are sending out three replacements next month, no questions asked. This all took place in May.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

The tree in the pic is a Red Maple. The underside of the leaves should have a whitish tint to them. The leaves change to beautiful shades of red and orange in the fall. They can grow up to 90 feet tall, so if you have the room it would be a nice shade tree to have around.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. they r appreciated. 
Mike I have room for one tree only at that spot. I had bought little leaf linden and this (basswood) last year. I guess I will just plant little leaf in that spot. Hate to uproot a tree. I'l have to find a place for this one.


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

rweakley said:


> A great source for Basswoods is www.coldstream.com
> 
> They have always treated me good and their prices are good too. If I am not mistaken, wouldn't the top picture be a red maple (notice the red stems).
> 
> ...


Correct web address
http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/


----------

